# Goat Clippers?



## Nubians (Oct 29, 2014)

I need advice on what kind of clippers to get for shaving up the goats. What brand has worked best and how many speed choices do you usually look for?
I saw a kit on Hamby Dairy Supply for $169, not sure if this is a good kind for a good price or not.
Thanks!
http://hambydairysupply.com/xcart/product.php?productid=1784&page=1


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

I use and like best (of the clippers I've tried so far) the maroon Andis dog clippers with a 10 blade. I use a 10 wide for as much as I can, then wherever the wide doesn't fit, I use the regular 10 and then for inner ears and udder area, a 40 blade.


----------



## billinwv (Sep 27, 2013)

I like the Andis and the oster 2 speed. I only do a dairy clip. Order extra blades and Cool lube. Tens work great for what I do. Careful with the 40's, I have seen some pretty scabbed up udders from them if you aren't careful. I quit showing because I think total body shaves are ridiculous. Goats shivering and shaking at March shows, terrible. I know, I know, the show people will throw a fit. Just my opinion. I saw cattle shaved to the skin in January at the Pa farm show along with goats. The cows were BALD. How did they keep them warm when they got them home? Hair protects from flies, sun and both hot and cold temps. My girls graze, I don't shave. Sorry for the rant.lol


----------



## Nubians (Oct 29, 2014)

Nancy,
Where do you usually get your clippers and clipping supplies?


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Bought ours at a discount store. They are actually just regular people hair cutters. Have shaved our goats just fine especially my saanen who is very long haired around her udder.Even used them on our long haired barn cats to clean them up from their knots during the summer months. We paid around 20 bucks and have no complaints. I wouldn't spend a lot of $$$..


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

Human hair clippers work well if you're just doing udder clips and for disbudding. If you need to shave entire goats, especially several, you will need something better.



Nubians said:


> Nancy,
> Where do you usually get your clippers and clipping supplies?


I have ordered online, whatever website is cheapest. Jeffers I think is where I bought my Andis. I also have the Osters like you put a link to, and they work okay, but they get hot a lot faster than the Andis, and they just don't work as well. They are kind of cheaply made. My friend has an old pair of Osters I've used and they are great...they just don't make them like they used to. Blades I usually order online, but I have bought a couple locally, too. They sell them at pet stores, D&B, and my local co-op. Pretty much any farm store will have them. They are cheaper online, though. You can send them off for sharpening.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I have the Wahl iron horse clipper. I don't show, but I do clip the dairies in the spring and before the yearly LA session, as well as doing the small jobs of the dairy clip/sanitary clip and disbudding clips.  I think I could use it for show clips if I only did a few and I really like the clipper. It's not expensive, and I use the clipper guards. I couldn't imagine clipping them with a 10 blade on their body - they look so bald. I usually use a short clipper guide on the body.


----------



## coso (Feb 24, 2004)

Your A5 and Andis Maroon clippers are OK for dairy clips, but are way to slow if you have a bunch of goats to clip for shows. Look at the Clipmasters or the Lister Star Clippers if you are clipping the whole goat. You don't have to shave them bald there are cover blades that keep quite a bit of hair on them if you are going to spring shows. I like the Andis Maroon for the little clippers and the Clipmasters for big clippers, but some people think the Clipmasters are too clunky. My .02.


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

Can you please explain the difference in the dog grooming (Andis) clipper vs the Lister, coso? If the Lister is faster, I may have to get me one. Anything to save time with my 2-legged kiddos would be great! Can you do the whole goat with them, or do you have to use a different clipper for their legs? Do they get hot? What blades do you use?


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I have the Wahl horse clippers & they work really great for me. It came with different blades & I use the smallest one(not sure of the number) usually for shaving the whole goat & sometimes no blade at all for the dairy shave like udder, etc.

I got mine at TSC for about $100.00, had them 2 years now & still working great.


----------



## coso (Feb 24, 2004)

The Lister Star are just a heavier clipper. They run faster and cooler then the little clippers. The blades stay sharper a lot longer. They are louder then the littler clippers. I do legs with them, but go to my little Andis or Oster A5 clippers for around the head. The blades are not quite as easy to replace on the bigger clippers. You have to take a couple of screws out and set your teeth when you put on a new blade instead of just popping a new one on like you do the smaller ones. Definitely quicker then the little clippers.


----------

